# Colloidal Silver.



## Desperado Deluxe (May 19, 2015)

Anybody ever use this stuff?
I just bought some today in tincture form (also comes in spray and ointment) and it seems to help with a throat infection I've been dealing with. But it seems like it would be good for a variety of ailments. Might make for a good addition to a med kit.
Generally it seems to help keep the immune system healthy. There is also a lot of controversy behind it though this site seems to advocate it.
Anybody have an any experience with this supplement?

Here's some quick info (this site is also a good refrence for other herbs and supplements):

http://www.herbwisdom.com/herb-colloidal-silver.html

Colloidal Silver

Colloidal Silver Benefits

Contents Benefits History of Use Blue Bloods How it Works How to Use Side Effects Related Herbs Notes / Side Effects Reviews

Colloidal silver is a health supplement that is created by immersing tiny particles of silver in a colloidal base solution. It is consumed by those who would like to stave off such serious health ailments as cancer, AIDS and herpes. Silver is thought to make the immune system more active and thereby more effective at fending off disease. It is most commonly available in a liquid form that is dispensed with a dropper. Clear or pale yellow colloidal silver is the best as the particle size affects the colour of the solution and the larger particles produce a darker coloured liquid but they aren't easily absorbed by the body.

History of Use Before the invention of antibacterial soap, colloidal silver was used as a disinfectant. It is still most commonly used to kill bacteria. Silver is effective at both preventing and combating bacterial illnesses and infections because it does not corrode. In ancient times silver was used in wound dressings and it was frequently used for the same purposes in America following the Civil War. It is also why churches use silver chalices in Communion to stop disease spreading through the congregation. Silver fell out of favor with the advent of regulated synthesized medications but has become popular again along with lifestyle trends that promote natural organic food.

Blue Bloods

Even thousands of years ago, Ancient Greeks realised that the rich families who ate, drank and stored food in silverware were much less likely to be ill than the commoners who ate from ceramics and used iron utensils. The rich people developed a slight blue tinge to their skin from years of silver ingestion, hence the term Blue Bloods was born. (This wasn't the only reason they were called Blue Bloods. It was also as they mostly avoided working outdoors in the fields, and they tended to marry within their own social group, so they maintained their very pale skin and hence their veins appeared blue through their skin. Blood is not actually blue, although it does become a deeper maroon colour when it has given most of its oxygen to the body and is travelling back to the lungs and heart in veins, compared to the bright red colour of blood in arteries fresh from the lungs and full of oxygen. But blood is never actually blue, it simply appears that way with mostly pale skinned people due to the absorption of light by the blood, reflection of light by the skin, as well as colour perception. It is actually surprisingly complex to explain exactly why we observe veins to be blue in pale skinned people!).

How it Works Proponents of colloidal silver claim that it is effective against every virus and illness and that it has never reacted dangerously with other medications. Scientific studies have shown that pure silver quickly kills bacteria. It even kills the super-bacteria that evolve after conventional disinfecting agents kill the weak strains of bacteria. Silver acts as a catalyst and disables an enzyme that facilitates actions inside cells. It is not consumed in the process so it is available to keep working again and again. The enzyme silver destroys is required by anaerobic bacteria, viruses, yeast and molds. (Unfriendly bacteria tend to be anaerobic and friendly bacteria aerobic). This is the action that destroys pathogens. It stops them from using the body's own cells as vehicles for replication. Colloidal silver creates an environment that makes it impossible for pathogens to survive and multiply.

Since it is not designed to combat a specific pathogen but rather works against the very nature of their life cycles, it is an effective preventative agent against all illnesses caused by all pathogens including future mutations. There is no known disease-causing organism that can live in the presence of even minute traces of colloidal silver. Laboratory tests show that anaerobic bacteria, virus, and fungus organisms are all killed within minutes of contact. Parasites are also killed whilst still in their egg stage. Colloidal Silver is effective against infections, colds, influenza, fermentation and parasitic infestations.

Colloidal Silver is touted as a treatment for HIV and AIDS. These claims have not been recognized by the medical community but there is no denying the lengthy survival rates of some AIDS patients who swear by colloidal silver.

The same mechanism that hinders the replication of pathogens also seems to prevent the body from developing cancer. Cancerous tumors form when the cells' internal regulators stop working. The cells divide at a rate that outstrips the body's need for them. Colloidal silver recalibrates cells' rates of division.

When colloidal silver is used as a broad-spectrum viral and bacterial preventative it may cure other seemingly unrelated ailments. People who have sustained severe burns can use colloidal silver to promote healthy cell growth and fend off infections. It reduces the appearance of acne that is bacterial in origin. It helps maintain a healthy digestive environment and it maximizes the amount of nutrients that the body is able to extract from food. Colloidal silver makes it impossible for parasites to flourish and lay their eggs.

Colloidal Silver is also effective as a digestive aid when taken with meals as it stops fermentation of food in the stomach and intestines. Fermentation can occur if food sits there for too long and this can lead gas, bloating, pain, indigestion and reflux, so taking silver can help avoid all these unpleasant symptoms which a lot of people suffer with after meals.

Silver has also been known to destroy water-borne parasites and to filter out impurities.

How to Use People who use colloidal silver tend to develop their own ways of maximizing its efficacy. People who suffer from conjunctivitis sometimes drop it directly into their eyes several times every day. Throat problems are treated by gargling colloidal silver. The most common way to ingest it is to mix three or four drops into a large glass of water.

Side Effects All of these positive claims considered, colloidal silver is still ignored by the medical community at large. Scientifically speaking, the human body has no essential need for silver. Someone who is overzealous in his consumption may experience a buildup of the metal in his organs. The most common negative side effect of colloidal silver is a condition called argyria. It causes the skin and eyes to permanently become gray but it does not otherwise affect one's health. It is claimed that silver does not interact with other drugs or herbs.


----------



## Brother X (May 20, 2015)

I know people who swear by it but be careful with the dose . (Google: Argyria) or rock the Papa Smurf look if that suits your fancy.


----------



## landpirate (May 20, 2015)




----------



## Odin (May 20, 2015)

Honestly I think that the world judges folks that don't conform to a certain "range" of appearance to much. 

This is the modern world now and if you want to drink silver and look like a Nebari fuck it a GO FOR IT. 

As long as you don't harm your health I like it. Hell you could probably even classify it as body modification right? 

I think from what I read also... that exposure to sunlight facilitates the color change when you ingest silver. 
This is why often royalty in past ages were called blue bloods perhaps, they often, specially in Victorian times i think had a standard of limiting exposure to sunlight and keeping skin pale but used silver extensively in cookware and often they would have a blueish tinge also with they're veins appearing through translucent pale skin. 
Something like that. 

Anyway...

I hate how folks jump on the bandwagon of discrimination. Lets not do that. Lets be better than that.


----------

